# Immature eggs at EC anyone no why?



## tams1981 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi ladies, I wondered if anyone has had the same problem as me and know any reasons for this problem.

Basically been through ivf recently and when egg collection happened I was due to have 13 eggs they only got 8 and all were immature. Therefore could fertilise. Only 2 which they icsi'd fertilised and I got a BFN from that cycle.

Due to this understandably I am not entitle to the egg share scheme again which I'm gutted about  as that was my plan to go again onto next cycle ASAP.

Anyone experienced this or have any advice would be appreciated as my plans have now gone out the window and I don't no what I'm going to do next really.

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## nikkitay (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi tams

I have had 3 failed ivf cycles and on all of them I had a lot of immature eggs.
If you don't mind me asking, what is the reason for your ivf and how did your stimulation go?

my husband and I were told that ivf is our only option because he is azoospermic so we have to use sperm from a testicular biopsy. Before I started ivf all the test they did on me came back perfect and the stimulation was really good and quick, but at egg retrieval I had a large number of immature eggs. After the second cycle they decide to do a kayrotype test to look at my chromosomes because translocation or deletions of parts of chromosomes can cause this, but that test came back fine.
They don't know why I have bad eggs.

I know this doesn't help you and I hope it doesn't happen again on your next cycle.


----------



## nikkitay (Mar 17, 2012)

I noticed that you have pros, this can cause a larger number of immature eggs, might be worth asking your clinic about it.


----------



## tams1981 (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks nikkitay. I just came from clinic and she didn't really have an explanation 

I'm sorry to here about you failed cycles. It's so difficult   

My ivf was due to the fact I don't ovulate. I've done chlomide metformin, IUI and now ivf. I have conceived naturally 5 years ago and therefore have a 5 year old and this is why my clinic has no explanation. First Stimms for IUI was Gonal f but I was non responsive so moved onto menopur. For this ivf cycle the suprecur didn't stop my cycle at first therefore I had to have norithisterone to thin out my lining and then when I started stimming they thought I was going to get ohss so reigned it in a little towards the end on my dose and the result was all immature eggs.

As I was egg sharing I had all the different tests for any genetic problems but I'm not quite sure what all of these test were. I may look into that test you had and see how much it would cost. 

I'm going to have to wait until next year to do ivf in my clinic need time to save. It's gutting cos if they were mature at least they could be frozen and have FET instead of going through full ivf again.

Good luck xx


----------



## nikkitay (Mar 17, 2012)

Its horrible when you are not given a reason for it not working. 
On my 3rd cycle they let me stim an extra day but it didn't seem to make much difference. on the first 2 cycles I never had any embies to freeze but on this last cycle I have 1 frozen so now i'm saving up for an FET.

Sorry I cant offer you any advice.

good luck to you too. xx


----------



## JessieJ_Lo (Jan 16, 2013)

I wanted to chime in on this. On my first cycle all 7 eggs collected were immature and I felt so shell shocked and of course gutted. On my second cycle the consultant had me on stimms for longer and increased the time between trigger and ET to 37 hours instead of the usual 36 hours... and it worked 6 out of 7 eggs were mature. Dont give up hope every cycle is different


----------



## tams1981 (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks 

il have to wait till next year to save up so I hope that'll b the case for me too.
Sorry for your recent bfn  good luck for the future xx


----------

